# Let's play guess how many - they're here!  puppies



## samssimonsays

We are expecting a litter of puppies between November 21st and 26th with our Collie, this was not the planned breeding as she was to be bred to another Collie come spring. We brought her in to get an xray to see how many puppies and if she'd need a c-section as dad was bigger than her and this was the result. Anyone want to take any guesses on how many they can see? The vet said between 5 and 7 but after adding a filter to the X-ray it is a little easier to see bodies and heads.


----------



## samssimonsays

We are expecting a litter of puppies between November 21st and 26th with our Collie, this was not a planned breeding as she was to be bred to another Collie come spring. We brought her in to get an X-ray to see how many puppies and if she'd need a c-section as dad was bigger than her and this was the result. 

Anyone want to take any guesses on how many they can see? The vet said between 5 and 7 but after adding a filter to the X-ray it is a little easier to see bodies and heads. 

View attachment 12304


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I'm voting 7! That's how many I think I can see in the picture.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'm gonna vote 9 - just because I'm a rebel, lol!


----------



## samssimonsays

LOL! I like the way you think @frustratedearthmother ! 

@BlessedWithGoats I originally thought that as well  My work took a poll before we went in on how many they thought and I said 6 lol. So I will vote for 6 here even though I am pretty sure there are more...


----------



## promiseacres

I counted 8 spines, maybe 1 more so 9


----------



## Hens and Roos

I'm guessing 6 puppies!


----------



## goatgurl

well i said eight but after looking at the xray again I'm thinking there may be more than that...  so ten maybe, i can tell you she has a belly full of babies for sure


----------



## Latestarter

Looks like 8 to me...


----------



## babsbag

I think your vet was off by a few. I tried counting spines, I am going to go for 10. There are alot of bones in that picture. Years ago we had Dalmatian pups and the vet said 12. So when number 12 came we went to dinner to celebrate and came home to 2 more. Guess mom couldn't count.


----------



## sadieml

I could be crazy, but I'm gonna say 12, or maybe a baker's dozen, 13.  X-rays are great, but for this, ultrasound wins out by a mile.


----------



## babsbag

Way back, when we had the surprise 14, the last two didn't make it and they were very tiny. Our vet said that because of the way we bred, multiple days, but every other day, that the pups conceived on the last breedings were just too small as the bitch whelped early, like day 58. He also said that the spines would be hard to see as not calcified as much as the pups that were conceived earlier. Hope whatever she has they are healthy and bet she will be thrilled to get rid of them.


----------



## babsbag

It is just amazing that all the pups will line up and come up in an orderly manner. The miracle of birth.


----------



## samssimonsays

@babsbag it is amazing isn't it?!  My nerves are on end lol. She is very large and uncomfortable just wanting it to be over and I can't blame her at all. Especially if there are that many in there. She was only bred once as this was not planned so it is all from the same exact time. Her milk came in or has started to ,bs he's still eating and drinking but earlier she was pacing and panting, following me around the house. We made up a large kids pool for her to have them in that is not far from the bedroom but getting her to have them in there may be the trick as she REALLY likes our bed and that is where she sleeps usually.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I think I counted 8 spines, my dad is a vet, but he is away in Alaska


----------



## babsbag

I keep looking at that picture...dang, it is crowded in there. Mine would never stay in the pool unless I stayed there too. Not fun sleeping in a kiddie pool.

What was she bred to?  Have you done this before?  I would always take their temp once a day, at night, starting a week before the earliest date and when it dropped below 100°she would whelp in the next 24 hours. I have since been told that isn't always accurate but for me it worked with 5 different litters. My LGD won't let me take her temp so with her it was the wait and see guessing game and many late nights in the barn.


----------



## promiseacres

babsbag said:


> I keep looking at that picture...dang, it is crowded in there. Mine would never stay in the pool unless I stayed there too. Not fun sleeping in a kiddie pool.
> 
> What was she bred to?  Have you done this before?  I would always take their temp once a day, at night, starting a week before the earliest date and when it dropped below 100°she would whelp in the next 24 hours. I have since been told that isn't always accurate but for me it worked with 5 different litters. My LGD won't let me take her temp so with her it was the wait and see guessing game and many late nights in the barn.


the vet I worked for always Reccommended the temperature checking. I forgot about that.


----------



## samssimonsays

@babsbag I have done mini dachshunds before but it's been a while lol. I am a bit rusty but know the basics. Unfortunately she got crossed to our pyr / bernard mix so we are having to watch carefully for any complications.  The vet seems to think that with this many we will be ok. The reason behind the xray was to determine if she needed a c-section with 4 or less pups. It is definitely not the case here . Our hopes were for collie pups next summer, had a male picked out and all.... sigh. Guess we are waiting a bit for that one. She had other plans! I did try the temp but she won't have any part of it at the vet clinic and definitely wouldn't let me do it.  milks in. She's clingy and she's very uncomfortable. Still eating normal and drinking well.


----------



## Hens and Roos

how many more days!


----------



## samssimonsays

We are down to the nitty gritty now ! She's due satyrday through Thursday   so not long to go


----------



## Hens and Roos

Samantha drawz said:


> We are down to the nitty gritty now ! She's due satyrday through Thursday   so not long to go



maybe Thanksgiving day puppies!


----------



## samssimonsays

Maybe lol. Hopefully before since we'll be gone that day ...


----------



## HomesteaderWife

I'm going to guess 8 - but sometimes you never know. I've stood side by side with a veterinarian and his technician while working at a vet clinic...and watched them debate over how many puppies were expected, and I think they actually had one more than they counted.


----------



## babsbag

Sorry...you cannot be gone for Thanksgiving if she hasn't whelped yet   Animals can have the worst timing ever but praying that she goes earlier than that for her sake...and yours. 

My LGD got bred back to back heats and actually did really well. Never ideal of course but if she is well taken care of (I know she will be) and healthy they can handle it. We had big litters too but I just kept mom well fed and started the pups on feed at 3-4 weeks to take some of the nursing pressure off of mom.

Big difference from the 3 or 4 little mini pups to a big bunch of BIG pups; you will have your hands full.


----------



## samssimonsays

I am hoping so too LOL. If not, we will be shuffling the holiday to be hosted at our house I think... Or, I will miss it haha. AWE SHux!


----------



## sadieml

I hope you do get to have an enjoyable Thanksgiving, but bravo to you for being willing to stay at her side if need be.  It's part of the whole "Animal Mom" job.  I know they call it husbandry, but I only know how to be a Mommy.  And of course, they're always our babies, aren't they? It may not be that way for everyone, but those who are true farmers at heart know that the well-being of our herds is the most important thing.  Do you know that there are cattle farmers in Japan near the reactor meltdown site who are staying with their cattle until they die? They have been declared unfit but these men have made a commitment to the animals, and will not just abandon them.  Corporate farming may be heartless, but that's not what any of us are about!


----------



## samssimonsays

@sadieml I completely agree with you. And she is our first baby girl.   Her and Rumely our Pyr/Bernard mix are our first priority after ourselves of course. My husband wouldn't be thrilled but I can't do 3 different thanksgivings with an impending litter due. ALready have people scheduled to be with her 24/7. My mom is a HUGE help in all of this and has offered to come sit with her in between my husband and I's over lapping schedules.  She is her Grand baby lol.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Wow, thats nice. It will be busy. I know from our hatching the waiting game


----------



## Southern by choice

I'll be checking in.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, I was putting away an incredibly overwhelming amount of laundry in our bedroom. I may have been slacking with everything we have had to do outside while weather was nice . Now that it's yucky and her birthing area is set up I had time to put it all away. I was placing our duffle bags back into our hard suitcase to protect them from the cat and rumelys chompers when I tried to push the suitcase back and it wouldn't budge. Upon looking under the bed I see Stella peaking out from around it. Somehow she managed to get herself under there. I called her out and pushed it back under so she cannot go under there. She is starting so scope out where to have them so I took a comforter and made a bed up on my side of the bed for her in hopes it will be confined enough for her preferences.  Not any signs of labor yet but she's loving on the cats extra and the cats who hate dogs have been loving on her. She's still her normal happy and sassy self as of now lol


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Prayers that everything goes well!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Stella feeling very much pregnant last night. 
 
One of the hopeful whelping areas for Stella... We will see where she chooses to have them. Mamma's getting nervous now lol.


----------



## sadieml

Poor baby!  She's at that "Oh, please, just get these things out of me already!" stage.  Bless her heart.


----------



## samssimonsays

Took her temp last night,  was 100 degrees,  this morning she was at 99.3 degrees. Will take her temp around noon to see if it's still low. Lots of licking  and very restless.  Still eating well and drinking.  But very low key even compared to yesterday.  If labor starts about 12 to 24 hours after a temp drops then I'd say we're looking at pups either tomorrow night or Monday. She is very ready to be done. Nothing but mom and Stella time until they come.


----------



## babsbag

Be sure and post the puppy by puppy update   

My LGD decided last time that she wanted to have them under the barn. I had blocked it off but she dug a huge tunnel to get under there and I called, pulled, tempted with food and nope. Not until I belly crawled (I am 57 years old) under there with her did she follow me out. At that point I locked in her a stall. Silly girl. She had a huge pit/nest dug under there but she had done that trick to me in a previous litter and it did not end well with her having them in the dirt and in a big hole. 4 of the puppies had suffocated by the time I managed to get her out of there. We were not repeating that.

Sounds like you will seeing puppies soon.


----------



## sadieml

I am on pins and needles!It's PUPPY TIME!!!  Like @babsbag said, don't forget the puppy-by-puppy updates.  Wish I could zap myself there for the event.  I love births!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

So exciting!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Just checking in


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Waiting on an update


----------



## Latestarter

Should be any time now!


----------



## sadieml

Darn!  I was hoping for news.  I'll keep checking back.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

We are waiting, good luck


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## Hens and Roos

for you and Stella!


----------



## sadieml

I hope Stella and the whole clan are having a wonderful Sabbath that will include lots of little furry arrivals SOON!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@Samantha drawz I'm mad at you  Still no update! 

Hope all is well!


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## babsbag




----------



## goatgurl




----------



## sadieml




----------



## Shorty




----------



## Ferguson K

I hope everything is okay.


----------



## samssimonsays

We are still waiting. She is playing games with us... Her temp was 99.3 degrees in the morning Saturday but bounced back to 100 that night and she started acting like she could be getting close to laboring yesterday and her temp was down to 98.3 yesterday around noon so we have got to be getting close right?!  She is still eating and drinking and enjoying all of the love we are showering her with. She just looks at her stomach and then at us like she is so over it and just wants to be done. I feel like a nervous first time mom over here.... Husband is home with her today and my mom will be there before he leaves to cover the time gap IF she hasn't started by then because I will be on my way home. I just have this feeling she will not have them if I take vacation days...  She seemed to have been slowing down substantially this morning before I left but still not in labor. I wanna say it will be today sometime but if I do it wont be 

Sorry for the late response! was busy laying on the floor loving on her all day yesterday and expecting it to happen yesterday.... SIGH.


----------



## samssimonsays

I will be posting an overload of puppy pics when they are here! I promise!!!  I wont leave y'all hangin


----------



## Hens and Roos

and


----------



## Latestarter

Like every other expectant BYH'er...


----------



## samssimonsays

three so far!


----------



## Latestarter

YAY!!!   PUPPIES!!    Mom looks good. Hope she's doing well!  Bet she's already feeling pounds lighter     How are YOU doing mom? Guess you'll get to have your Thanksgiving w/family after all!   Keep those pics coming please!


----------



## Hens and Roos

that's awesome!!


----------



## Latestarter

When I left this page and went back to the main page, who's pictures do you suppose graced the top bar? Why none other than Samantha's from her thread welcoming goats... LOL Wild how that sort of thing happens.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## sadieml

WOW!!  So she's decided to have them in shifts?  First 3, then a couple more, no doubt her attempt to keep us on pins and needles!  Saucy minx!  She just loves all the attention she's getting.  I can't imagine how it is for you @Samantha drawz.  Waiting and praying.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations!! Prayers for a safe delivery for the rest of them too! How are _you _doing Samantha?


----------



## samssimonsays

it is rotated wrong and I don't know what happened to it but we are all doing wonderful!  I rushed hone and made it for 4 of the 8 births! Stella is a champ doing so in 3.75 hours for all 8. All puppies are vocal and eating well. Thank yall so much for the prayers!


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Southern by choice

So glad she is ok. Always holding my breathe to hear how the dam is doing. Yes, I worry. Those are going to be some really cute pups.
I can't wait for individual pics.

Stella looks so tired. 

So happy she is ok I could cry!


----------



## samssimonsays

Southern by choice said:


> So glad she is ok. Always holding my breathe to hear how the dam is doing. Yes, I worry. Those are going to be some really cute pups.
> I can't wait for individual pics.
> 
> Stella looks so tired.
> 
> So happy she is ok I could cry!


Thank you so much !  We are too. She's drank water and I gave her some chicken. She's just resting and bonding with them .


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Adorable, yay. I missed a bit more then 24 hours of this. Great news!!! Good luck, from our neibor's experiance this fall, the first couple weeks are the best, then it gets CRAZY!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!  They are adorable and Stella has earned a nap!


----------



## Ferguson K

Oh my goodness they're so cute!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats! Glad to hear they are doing well!  They sure have some cool coloring!


----------



## Shorty

aww congrats they are adorable!


----------



## babsbag

I go out and work  all day and look what happens...PUPPIES!!!  Glad she had them all ok and 8 is a nice sized litter, shouldn't be too over taxing on mom. She looks pretty pleased with herself and she should. The coloring on those pups is really neat; can't wait to see them up and running around.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank yall so muxh! Mom and babies are doing well still. Tucked in for the night and I am laying in bed listening to the little cries. My heart runeth over!


----------



## babsbag

Oh oh, she is going to want to keep all of them


----------



## samssimonsays

Yes... I already do lol but sigh... we can not.


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> Oh oh, she is going to want to keep all of them



  I have been thinking I need another pet...

oh and @babsbag  you cannot make fun of me cuz you are probably thinking the same thing but you won't say it aloud! 

and yes... me needing another pet is sheer delusion with a side of crazy and denial for dessert.


----------



## babsbag

I don't need ANY pets tonight; talk to me about it when I am not cleaning up after a cat, dog, goat, or chicken (or a DH). Been a long long day and no end in site this week. I will just admire from afar, thank you. But yes, @Southern by choice, I agree, you need another pet (or 2).


----------



## goatgurl

what beautiful babies!!  congratulations to you and mom too!


----------



## sadieml

Sooo glad all are well!  Those puppies are gorgeous.  DH is certainly glad you're in Minnesota, it's 1500 miles from SC!  Not too long ago we had surprise kittens.  Just 2, then some 20 hours later, another one we almost lost.  It had pooped in the amniotic sac and aspirated.  I sucked the goo out of her and she is now one of the sweetest kitties I've ever known.  She may be a little "special", but she is a fabulous little baby.  BTW, we rescue kitties and inherited some from my Mama, and have pregnant strays turn up all the time.  We only have 2 goaties & 2 dogs(pit rescues), but we currently have 23 cats.  This is definitely a MAD HOUSE! 

Anyway, it's really awesome to see Stella and her beautiful babies.  They make such terrific noises when they're newborn.  I always seem to forget until another comes along, but newborns SQUEAK.  All newborns.  Human, cat, dog, you-name-it, and it's always wonderful to hear.  So glad your home is filled with squeakers, @Samantha drawz.  ENJOY!

ps-Don't forget puppy breath.  It's great, too.


----------



## Latestarter

Puppy breath... Been a long time... almost 1/2 a year... Now all I get is chicken poop breath  Anyway... After standing on my head to view the first puppy pic, then dropping back to all fours (I'm old... have to do these things in stages dontcha know), I had to get BACK on my head again to view the second pic!! Gettin' too old for this I tell ya!

Pups colors are incredible. They will be some really special looking dogs when they grow out their fur/hair. Glad all went well and they all look fabulous! (wonder what YOU look like having gone through part of it from a distance... a bit frazzled maybe? ) OK, so I think I guessed 8... can you tell who guessed what?


----------



## sadieml

@Latestarter -- I CANNOT stand on my head anymore.  I don't know which part is worst-age, weight gain, or increasingly frequent migraines-but I just can't manage headstands these days.  I turned the computer upside-down.  Pardon me, my children always correct me, LAPTOP, not computer.  I guessed a baker's dozen, so unless there were new arrivals during the night (and I very much doubt there would be *5*), I was _way_ off.  It's just that x-ray seemed to have spines and rib cages all over it!  This has really been a fun thread, and those babies are just beautiful.


----------



## samssimonsays

Lol yall Crack me up! Everyone needs another pet hahaha! And SC is never too far.    come February I want to take a vacation somewhere warmer and could always drop a pup off bahahaha! 

For the record, I am exhaustedas she was so miserable the last week of it (and she sleeps in our bed) that I got the residual affects of her tossing , turning, digging, and spinning before plopping back down or the off and back on the bed, middle of the night potty outings because her poor pregnant bladder just couldn't manage anymore. Sooo.... this am, I am still tired but I slept like a rock! Mom and babies seem well this morning and I will be making the trek to work, off tomorrow,  Thursday and now... I may take off Friday haha. We'll see! 

I am only 25 and have never been able to do an unassisted head stand.... just sayin.   I'm a long way from being able to do any head stand at all since I was about 10 haha! I'll post more pics up when I'm on a real computer at work as my phone was being a butt about posting them. After the upside down ones it wouldn't even post anything, sigh.


----------



## promiseacres

hooray  puppies!


----------



## Hens and Roos

So how many girls and how many boys?  DH just looked at me funny when I showed him the pictures!  We're not that far away


----------



## samssimonsays

Hahahaha! We had 5 girls and 3 boys! I will be uploading their individual pics from weight check soon!   You certainly are not that far away LOL.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Any named?


----------



## Ferguson K

Samantha you and I are the same age. Glad to see I'm not the only 'youngster' with a good head!

Glad mom and pups are doing fine. They'll all be big a d full of puppy life before long and you'll be ready to hand them away! You get a puppy, and you get a puppy, and YOU. Everyone gets puppies!! ( Oprah reference. )


----------



## samssimonsays

Here are some of the pics. I am having a hard time with technology today it seems.... Sigh...


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> Samantha you and I are the same age. Glad to see I'm not the only 'youngster' with a good head!
> 
> Glad mom and pups are doing fine. They'll all be big a d full of puppy life before long and you'll be ready to hand them away! You get a puppy, and you get a puppy, and YOU. Everyone gets puppies!! ( Oprah reference. )


HAHAHA YAY!!! I was starting to think I was alone.... none of my friends my age do.   And I totally got your Oprah reference!  I love it!


----------



## samssimonsays

Poka_Doodle said:


> Any named?


Sorta... Jeffery kinda was a joke but it really fits him we will see if it sticks. Bernard is the bernard colored one and Rumely Jr. I have dubbed him so far because oh my GAWD he is a BIG ONE. lol.


----------



## Latestarter

Look at momma smilin'! Ain't she just the proud momma!  Then I look at the size of that pile and think how in thre world did she fit ALL OF THOSE inside her 6 hours ago? God, I'd be smiling too if I was finally able to breath again!


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> Look at momma smilin'! Ain't she just the proud momma!  Then I look at the size of that pile and think how in thre world did she fit ALL OF THOSE inside her 6 hours ago? God, I'd be smiling too if I was finally able to breath again!


She truly is majorly relieved LOL.


----------



## samssimonsays

Caption this one LOL.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Someone looks like he is feeling left out!


----------



## samssimonsays

Hens and Roos said:


> Someone looks like he is feeling left out!


Yes... he really is... He is what you would call an LGD fail.... He just doesn't have what it takes... he is a house pet, that is what we bought him for but we would still like him to not let the UPS and Fed Ex men into our home without barking.... He is JUST starting to do this at 14 months old. Slow to develop but so worth the wait. We do not need to use force or any sort of physical correction on him. Just a stern talking to and he is done with whatever it is he did wrong. He does take things that don't belong to him often but if you say his name sternly he knows. Call him to you and he will bring it to you and drop it. That doesn't mean he won't take it when you're not looking and do it WELL at that. But he will do it. With him learning what and what not to bark at currently I never dismiss anything he is barking at, I will take him outside and do the perimeter check with him and a flashlight to ease his mind and mine. These are always followed with praise to reassure him that he is doing the right thing lol. I would LOVE for him to be a daytime LGD but he loves us too much to be away from us when we are home.... He is a lover. even sometimes an over lover with all his weight   Stella has great instincts for what is good and bad. Our Pyr we had before Rumely taught her a lot of LGD ways but her parents were also used as livestock protectors (since they are not LGD technically lol) so she was raised around all of that very early on.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Samantha drawz said:


> Here are some of the pics. I am having a hard time with technology today it seems.... Sigh...
> View attachment 12527 View attachment 12528 View attachment 12529 View attachment 12530 View attachment 12531 View attachment 12532


A loving Mama and an impatiant Rumely


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Samantha drawz said:


> View attachment 12533
> Caption this one LOL.


Do you still love me?


----------



## Shorty

Hey I'm 25 too!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats on the new puppies


----------



## sadieml

Kim and I can't decide among the puppies.  They are all TOO beautiful.   
I think Rumely is saying "You aren't mad at me are you?  They're really nice puppies!"  I'm sure that he is mindful of the "date" you had set-up for Stella with that other collie.  It could still happen, I suppose, but she really may not be up to the whole thing again that soon.  Maybe later in the year.  I know you love her too much to overwork her.  Breeding can take sooo much out of them. That's why those used in puppy-mills have such short lives, they're just breeding machines.  More of that numbers on paper kind of stuff.  So glad that Stella had a love match in mind because I'm quite certain that collie could not have produced these gorgeous creatures!  Maybe THAT's what Rumely is thinking!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations on the puppies!! Glad momma and babies are all doing well! How are you feeling? Great job, you did it! Enjoy those puppies, they sure grow quickly!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Hah- what cute babies! I guessed 8 on this one and it was a waiting game. What fun, and it brought everyone together as we anxiously awaited the puppy count! Thank you for sharing all the photos- man they're gorgeous!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Samantha drawz said:


> Sorta... Jeffery kinda was a joke but it really fits him we will see if it sticks. Bernard is the bernard colored one and Rumely Jr. I have dubbed him so far because oh my GAWD he is a BIG ONE. lol.



so is Jeffery spotted


----------



## samssimonsays

Shorty said:


> Hey I'm 25 too!


Yay! Another one!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank yall so much for your kind words! I'm doing better now that they are here lol. 

It was so much fun to see everyone get involved and the support was unreal when I needed to most! 

Yes he
Jeffrey is spotted and has the brown on the face lol


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats on the pups! I bet Stella loves having that extra weight gone, poor baby! 

I guessed 7-8 

Does the first person that guessed 8 get a puppy? 

I hope you continue to update us with pics!


----------



## samssimonsays

Goat Whisperer said:


> Congrats on the pups! I bet Stella loves having that extra weight gone, poor baby!
> 
> I guessed 7-8
> 
> Does the first person that guessed 8 get a puppy?
> 
> I hope you continue to update us with pics!


Hahaha wouldn't that be nice! I'll have to update pics on monday when I get on a computer.    my phone just dislikes this site or maybe it's the other way around lol.


----------



## Latestarter

Latestarter said:


> Looks like 8 to me...


 <---That was me! I was first to say 8 (Others hedged!) Did someone say free puppy to the first correct guess?!   Well, I don't really NEED another dog, but some folks are gonna benefit and get a nice one from that litter!


----------



## Bossroo

Goat Whisperer said:


> Congrats on the pups! I bet Stella loves having that extra weight gone, poor baby!
> 
> I guessed 7-8
> 
> Does the first person that guessed 8 get a puppy?
> 
> I hope you continue to update us with pics!


Get one puppy ?    how about pick up all of them in the morning !!!


----------



## Latestarter

I do love puppies...I mean really, who (in their right mind) doesn't?


----------



## sadieml

It's been a looonng time since we've had a puppy.  Kittens galore, our goatie boys, _dogs, _but no puppies.  They are so wonderful.


----------



## samssimonsays

Lol yall are tpo sweet! We have lots of people wanting but no solid I'll take ones. I'm waiting for personalities to be more known. Right now I can tell you which have sass, which are laid back and which are lovers. But we will see. I've raised animals for many years and have always had connections with them. Mom and babies are all doing wonderful still. Growing like weeds! I'll have lots of photos to share from this past week I've been off.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

How many do you think you will keep?


----------



## samssimonsays

Right now I am hoping to keep at least one.... We have a recent spike in wolf population and they have wiped out the deer again. So, the goats have been on complete lock down in the barn when we are gone to be safe. There are tracks all over near us and the dogs have been on high alert. I would feel better with a dog out with them and we will need one with them soon so why not keep a pup that we can mold how we want from the beginning. Even if the pup just stays outside near the pen I would be fine with. Both mom and dad are great with all animals and I can leave our collie alone with rabbits along with our boy so I have no doubt a pup could be trained to respect animals properly the way mom and dad do. We basically don't have enough pups for everyone who is wanting one if they all ended up saying a for sure yes. I have already nixed a couple people due to not thinking they are ready.... no one will be choosing until they are 4 weeks old minimum so it gives us time to figure out personalities and energy levels a bit more.


----------



## samssimonsays

I am having issues with my photos being too large to upload  But these are the ones that I was able to get loaded  Babies are a week old today!


----------



## Hens and Roos

what a lot cuties!  Which ones are the individual pictures?


----------



## samssimonsays

Sadie is the one on the bottom and Jeffrey is the second pic in. Sophie is the all black one with mom and dad both cleaning her.


----------



## samssimonsays

Sophie


 
Sadie


 
Jeffrey and momma


 
Bernard


 
Jeffrey and Bernard


 
Momma and everyone.


----------



## sadieml

@Samantha drawz, they are all sooo beautiful.  And you named the one with the Dutch bunny face Sadie.  I'm sure it was a coincidence, but I told @LukeMeister  how very much I love Dutch bunnies.  We have a cat born just after Easter last year who has a Dutch bunny face, we named her Cady for the Cadbury bunny!  

Thanks for the new pics.  Isn't it amazing how quickly the grow?  Such a wonderful adventure.


----------



## Latestarter

Was looking through the pics again and it looks like Jeffery has the rear dew claws like Pyrs have. Will you have them removed? Also looks like those toe nails are getting close to needing a little trim already! They look very pointed and sharp! I not only remember puppy breath, I also remember puppy scratches (and bleeding from same)! They are all adorable!


----------



## samssimonsays

sadieml said:


> @Samantha drawz, they are all sooo beautiful.  And you named the one with the Dutch bunny face Sadie.  I'm sure it was a coincidence, but I told @LukeMeister  how very much I love Dutch bunnies.  We have a cat born just after Easter last year who has a Dutch bunny face, we named her Cady for the Cadbury bunny!
> 
> Thanks for the new pics.  Isn't it amazing how quickly the grow?  Such a wonderful adventure.


That is such a coincidence!  I just lover her to pieces. I love all of them really but SHE is just like her momma. And of course Sophie is another doll. I could list off different reasons as to why each one is my favorite   I am going to have a goat hoarding problem I think....


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> Was looking through the pics again and it looks like Jeffery has the rear dew claws like Pyrs have. Will you have them removed? Also looks like those toe nails are getting close to needing a little trim already! They look very pointed and sharp! I not only remember puppy breath, I also remember puppy scratches (and bleeding from same)! They are all adorable!


Yes he does! He is the only one with them like daddy and no, we talked about it and opted against it. Daddy only has One of the double dews on each foot and so does Jeffrey. We will be trimming nails when eyes open and they don't flail around hopelessly looking for mom as much.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So cute


----------



## samssimonsays

Poka_Doodle said:


> So cute


THank you bunches! They will be getting a weekly weigh in to see how much they are growing... at least as of NOW I plan to  That could very well change as they get a bit older.


----------



## promiseacres

Love their little pink tongues...


----------



## babsbag

Aww, puppies   I love it when they are sleeping and have their little mouths in that cute little pucker as if they still have a teat in their mouth.  Can't believe that daddy is allowed up close like that; my LGD wouldn't let dad near her pups for the first 4 or 5 weeks. Poor Francis was so sad and alone, he just didn't understand why his partner suddenly snarled at him. Your girl is a sweetie.


----------



## samssimonsays

babsbag said:


> Aww, puppies   I love it when they are sleeping and have their little mouths in that cute little pucker as if they still have a teat in their mouth.  Can't believe that daddy is allowed up close like that; my LGD wouldn't let dad near her pups for the first 4 or 5 weeks. Poor Francis was so sad and alone, he just didn't understand why his partner suddenly snarled at him. Your girl is a sweetie.


We were very careful with allowing him from people warning he could try to kill them or she could be nasty and territorial with him and the cats but we have never tolerated any kind of aggression with either of them and she has snapped once at him but his level of excitement was above what it should be. She has also been sleeping in bed with us since they were 3 days old.... she goes back to them and feeds them about every hour to two hours but she likes to relax on the couch in her spot with us and play outside with Rumely as well as see the goats and rabbits during chore time. She's been doing that since the day after they were born. Great mom but VERY laid back and she is definitely very in tune and loving with all creatures. She actually herds people who come over to the pool to show them the puppies. 

in one week the pups all gained close to a pound as well!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Seems like she wants to brag


----------



## samssimonsays

So I realized I did not post it here! At least I could not find it on here. 

Our roommate brought her German Shepherd home on Friday and she held her at the door while I sat in the pool with the pups and Stella, Rumely greeted her like normal as they love each other to pieces. Anyways, I okay'd her to let her go and she came up the stairs knowing something was different. Stella didn't make a move simply let a quiet warning growl out and with that Rumely had her on the ground. There was ZERO aggression, just a strict show of dominance and a reminder to calm down. He gave her one quiet and deep growl as a warning and she just went limp. He let her up and they proceeded to love each other but her energy level had come down to where it should have been and every time she would go and peak at the puppies Rumely would just push in between her and the pool and guide her away from them. Stella had no aggression towards her either, it was simply that reminder that she needed to calm down which Rumely enforced. He has been the absolute best dad and has helped clean the pups with Stella. We have been extremely fortunate to have such a wonderful "team" for raising the puppies. If one wiggles away from the group and starts to squawk, he will go check on them and nose it back to the pile of puppies. If they make any loud noises he is right there making sure everyone is still ok.  He is like the oober paranoid first time parent and she is like a pro!


----------



## samssimonsays

Poka_Doodle said:


> Seems like she wants to brag


She does! She is so proud of them and wants everyone to see them.


----------



## samssimonsays

Updated puppy weights as of 1 week old! I put them in birth order with Rumely Jr., Sophie, Luna, Dolly, Mia, Sadie, Bernard and Jeffrey bringing up the rear lol. Everyone is growing and gaining wonderfully and by the day.


----------



## Latestarter

They sure are beautiful pups  Really glad she's such a tolerant mom. She does have a right to snap at/warn Rumley or the cats and such if they are overly rambunctious around the pups... She's just trying to protect them after all. There'll be time for "rougher" play when they're a bit older and larger.

From the pictures you've shared, it appears that only one will have the long collie snout (dark one near mom's butt in 1st pic)... one other looks like a mix of both (very top one in 1st pic), but the rest all appear they'll have the shorter snout of the pyr... What say you to that? Does it look that way to you or am I seeing things? Trick of the lighting? They're all gorgeous!

Edit to say the pics referenced are from the earlier post with larger pics.


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> They sure are beautiful pups  Really glad she's such a tolerant mom. She does have a right to snap at/warn Rumley or the cats and such if they are overly rambunctious around the pups... She's just trying to protect them after all. There'll be time for "rougher" play when they're a bit older and larger.
> 
> From the pictures you've shared, it appears that only one will have the long collie snout (dark one near mom's butt in 1st pic)... one other looks like a mix of both (very top one in 1st pic), but the rest all appear they'll have the shorter snout of the pyr... What say you to that? Does it look that way to you or am I seeing things? Trick of the lighting? They're all gorgeous!




Oh yes! SHe does have every right lol. thankfully it has only been once for Rumely and that little growl to warn the shepherd pup. The all brown one seems to be the longest face if that is the dark one you are talking about? Bernard lol. He seems to be the only collie nose of the bunch then Sadie, Sophie and Mia seem to have more of the mix while Dollie, Rumley Jr, Jeffrey, and Luna all seem to have the pyr/bernard heads. I am anxious to see how they all turn out in that sense!


----------



## samssimonsays

Dad and babies



Bernard with a collie looking nose


 

 
Mia with a bit of a mix



Jeffrey with more pyr


 
Here is Sadie with a mix and dolly with more pyr (I think) 



Sophie looks to be a mix too. 


 

They are constantly changing every day tho so I think only time will tell


----------



## Latestarter

You know, you have accused Rumley of being a "failed LGD" and that may NOT be the case at all... He just hadn't had that gene kick in until now. What you described with the young GSD and how he floored her then guided her away from the pups as well as how he looks after the pups indicates GOOD LGD behaviors! Enough force to "stop" any bad behaviors before they could get out of hand and guarding the pups. I'll bet if you start keeping him out with the goats for longer periods of time and then let him be there/help during kidding, you'd have what you wanted! Of course to become a true LGD, he'd have to become more goat focused, which the kidding would help with. He'd attach to the kids and want to protect them just like the pups.


----------



## babsbag

I think that @Latestarter may be right on with that LGD instinct in Rumley. I think that is amazing and sweet that he helps and she tolerates it, sounds like those pups have some great parents. My female LGD is great with people around her puppies but she doesn't let dad near them for the first few weeks. She growls...he leaves...pretty simple. That Stella let the shepherd even look at them is really surprising, maybe she knows that Rumley has her back. 

Had a Dalmatian with newborns one time and the neighbor girl reached in to touch them even though I had told her not to. The dog slowly grabbed her by the wrist and just held her arm, no growl, no aggression, no teeth,  just a simply NO.  Fortunately the girl didn't scream or get freaked out, she realized that the dog wasn't going to bite, might have been different if the child had panicked. Dogs are smart animals.  

They sure are beautiful pups. Glad you don't live near me


----------



## goatgurl

awwwww, puppies.  so glad everyone is doing ok.  and they are sooo cute.  congrats.  the pictures are great


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> You know, you have accused Rumley of being a "failed LGD" and that may NOT be the case at all... He just hadn't had that gene kick in until now. What you described with the young GSD and how he floored her then guided her away from the pups as well as how he looks after the pups indicates GOOD LGD behaviors! Enough force to "stop" any bad behaviors before they could get out of hand and guarding the pups. I'll bet if you start keeping him out with the goats for longer periods of time and then let him be there/help during kidding, you'd have what you wanted! Of course to become a true LGD, he'd have to become more goat focused, which the kidding would help with. He'd attach to the kids and want to protect them just like the pups.




I think you are right. Until recently, he had no clue. Wouldn't bark and was virtually stunted at about the 12 week old mentality until MAYBE a month ago?.... He does however focus his love on even us too much and tends to dang near love us to death with his weight and excitement.   He is the kind of dog that I just don't know if he could or would ever sleep outside, not on the couch or in bed with us....   I wouldn't mind him being out there with them when we were not home though! That would be a huge relief BUT.... he has done a number on the fence, a couple times....  All because he wanted out with us.


----------



## Latestarter

Training! If he's there to watch/"assist" with kidding, and help clean them with momma goat, and bond with them, I'll bet you wouldn't be able to pull him away from them! I'll bet the St. Bernard part of him is what held him back... when you described his actions above, I was thinking what is she talking about "failed LGD?" You've got a keeper!


----------



## samssimonsays

I should specify that we had zero intentions of getting livestock at that point in our lives.... Yep. as of last year I had zero clue we could have goats on our small property and zero knowledge of them  Only thought we would get them when and if we ever got more land. HA! Now I need an LGD but Rumely is my husband and mines little boy who we intended on having as a house pet... SHame on us... but I don't know if either of us could give that up if he doesn't choose to give it up himself... and boy, doe he choose what he wants like a pyr at times  Most of the time it is the Bernard that is there. Lately I have been reassuring his barking by taking him out to check it all out and then he calms down. I would hate to scold him for doing what he is supposed to do and teach him it is wrong. Excessive barking is not tolerated (we have a VERY vocal collie in stella) But his is usually if he hears or sees something, like a leaf or the light next door through the trees, so I praise him and walk outside with him praising him. I "think" it has helped things along a bit.... He started off very unsure when he would bark and would pee a little....  Yep, that BIG boy is a BIGGER baby   NOW, however, he is confident and I can tell his unsure if something is there bark from his there is something there bark and react accordingly. Like bring a gun with when I walk him outside...    But then he has moments of reverting back to his big baby mentality and will pee and get scared. We are working through it slowly.


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> Training! If he's there to watch/"assist" with kidding, and help clean them with momma goat, and bond with them, I'll bet you wouldn't be able to pull him away from them! I'll bet the St. Bernard part of him is what held him back... when you described his actions above, I was thinking what is she talking about "failed LGD?" You've got a keeper!


Yes. LOL he does have his glorious moments. But he seems to have many more bernard moments and I agree, it has held him back.  Like running into goats full speed ahead due to wanting to play and doing "zoomies" around the yard. Thankfully the goat was not harmed but if it were a younger one, it would have been bad. It is all training. Everytimg a not so great habbit comes along, we find a solution. Haven't found one for the poop eating yet, but maybe one day we will


----------



## samssimonsays

I would love to train one of these pups to be out there with the animals. Our collie would do wonderful with the aside for needing to see everyone including us.


----------



## Latestarter

Well, he's a big handsome lug regardless, and if he is protective and loves all you guys and vice versa, it's all good!


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> Well, he's a big handsome lug regardless, and if he is protective and loves all you guys and vice versa, it's all good!


I am with you. He makes a great pet right now with hints of LGD. I have hope now but we were told he was what they refer to as an LGD fail by people around here. Most of his siblings are phenomenal at it though! We will be happy even if he can help train in new dogs on proper behavior. He has never corrected anything before the GSD he just gets walked over by everyone and pushed around but he has it in there


----------



## samssimonsays

I know Stella corrects him if the rabbits are out in the yard and he is too excited. She will jump down his throat. Funny, she does it with the rabbits and goats but not the puppies huh? Although She gives subtle warning signs for him with them.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Which one is Stella Jr. ?


----------



## sadieml

Sounds like fatherhood is very good for Rumely, he's finally growing up.  I have known several St Bernard's over the years that never did seem to grow up.  Stella is obviously seeing it, too, and adjusting her behavior accordingly.  You never can tell, @Latestarter may be right.  If he assists with the kidding and bonds with those kids, the father in him might be what it takes to bump him over the top to great LGD.  I guess that, like with everything else, we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## samssimonsays

If any of them were to be called stella jr, itd be miss sadie.... wowzer is she like momma personality and sass wise lol. 

And yes! We won't be having kids until spring of 2017 so we will have to wait and see! Both dogs will be "helping" with the kidding and we will be working with them on proper manners with fresh baby goats as these ones seem to play more with the dogs because they are bigger and older lol.


----------



## Ferguson K

They're getting so big! 

I agree that Rumley is just now realizing his job.


----------



## bemba

Wow interesting mix! I wonder how they will look when older? Are you keeping any? If not would be cool to get updated pics of the pups as they grow. In the flesh do they all seem about the same shape etc? Or do some have longer snouts some broader etc?


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry to steal the thread temporarily Samantha... Hey there @bemba! Greetings from the front range in Colorado  ! Hope you like the site as much as we do! Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## bemba

Thankyou  I haven't got many herd animals yet but love seeing all the others on here. Will be getting goats and sheep fairly soon, and Ostrich. I have nearly every fowl and bird known to man plus my dogs. We have a few cows on the property which aren't technically ours but hey I still enjoy them haha. I also have a fascination with genetics and cross bred animals. Just about how they turn out and what traits are more dominant etc.


----------



## samssimonsays

bemba said:


> Thankyou  I haven't got many herd animals yet but love seeing all the others on here. Will be getting goats and sheep fairly soon, and Ostrich. I have nearly every fowl and bird known to man plus my dogs. We have a few cows on the property which aren't technically ours but hey I still enjoy them haha. I also have a fascination with genetics and cross bred animals. Just about how they turn out and what traits are more dominant etc.


Welcome ! And I would love to but as of right now hubby says no. So right now no but several close friends are interestedoing so hopefully we'll get to personally watch them grow up.


----------



## samssimonsays

This thread came across in my photos and I had forgotten about it! here are some updated pictures of the pups who are already a year old! 



 
Rumely jr left abd mia right 



 
Sadie left. Stella middle and rumely right.


----------



## samssimonsays

Jeffrey



 
Dolly



 
Bernard



 
Luna


----------



## Poka_Doodle

They look good!


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow they're all gorgeous..  And look nothing alike,  Lol!


----------



## samssimonsays

Most of then are older pics lol but you're right hahaha! They all look so different.


----------



## sadieml

So funny how you can see Stella and Rumely to varying degrees in all of them, but they look so very different from one another.  Like the kids in my family!  My sibs always told me I was a changeling (you know, the milkman's baby, not Daddy's).  Not so, says I, I look like my paternal grandmother's sister!  As I get older, everyone assures me I look more like my Mama, who was a beauty right up until the cancer ravaged her at 80.  She could still turn heads, let me tell you! ...and not just other 70 & 80 somethings, either!  Men 50 and up were still noticing her 'til the end.

Anywho...those "babies" are still beauties for sure!


----------



## samssimonsays

It is crazy how genetics work isn't it?! 

I received this picture of Bernard on Christmas! Wow is he handsome! He looks almost collie like with Rumely's eyes. I definately see him in those eyes. Crazy...


----------

